# First Planted Tank/Amazon Biotope (20 Gallon)



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

*First Planted Tank / Amazon Biotope (20 Gallon) [Weekly Updates]*

Hey everyone. Just thought I would share some pictures on my first planted tank. I would like appreciate any feedback or suggestions. Here are some specs and pics:

-20 Gallon Tank (24"L x 12"W x 16"H)
-Eheim 2213 Filter
-DIY CO2
-Custom Hood with two T8 15W Fluorescent Bulbs (18,000K and 10,000K)
-ADA Amazonia 2 Substrat over Vermiculite
-100W Heater
-Manzanita Driftwood
-UP 500F Powerhead




























I currently have an Amazon Sword and some Pygmie Chain Swords right now. The bulbs I bought from Big Als and they say they're good for plants, but most people recommend 6500K bulbs. Would my bulbs damage the plants? I plan on getting more plants this week. Again any sort of feedback would be great. Also I'll be putting up weekly updates to show progress of my tank. Hope some of you will enjoy it.
-Gracias


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

looking good man.
All u need is to fill up the back with more plants.

looks like a biotope scape to me. I like the arrangement of the pieces. Beware the manzanita will grow lots of fungus - a white fluffy layer all over the wood. Takes a while to remove manually; eventually it'll disappear.

I would change up the bulbs a bit as the colour temperature is too high for planted tanks. Usually people aim for the 6000-6700k range.


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback!  And yes I am aware of the fungus haha, I let my wood soak for 2 months before actually starting, partially because I just finished moving. It grew SO much fungus and its still growing. I'm planning on buying some more plants this week, any recommendations?


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

Latino_Aquarist said:


> Thanks for the feedback!  And yes I am aware of the fungus haha, I let my wood soak for 2 months before actually starting, partially because I just finished moving. It grew SO much fungus and its still growing. I'm planning on buying some more plants this week, any recommendations?


haha, my first one grew soo much fungus, my second one grew absolutely no fungus 

Maybe get some "Echinodorus Vesuvius" because of it's cool spiral growth that will add a unique contrast to your plants... i love mine and all the runners it keeps sending out 

(not my picture)


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

Otaku said:


> haha, my first one grew soo much fungus, my second one grew absolutely no fungus
> 
> Maybe get some "Echinodorus Vesuvius" because of it's cool spiral growth that will add a unique contrast to your plants... i love mine and all the runners it keeps sending out
> 
> (not my picture)


That would be awesome! Kind of remind me of vals, I love their spirals. Have any idea I could get some? Are you selling?


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

Latino_Aquarist said:


> That would be awesome! Kind of remind me of vals, I love their spirals. Have any idea I could get some? Are you selling?


they are actually a member of the Amazon Sword family  I see no resemblance at all lol

i have a bunch of runners and i am willing to sell, but i live in Burlington  if you're willing to make the trip something could be arranged but if not...

... i bought mine in a pot from BA's and I see them at each store regularly

it was quite cheap as well, which was very surprising being a new-ish plant to the hobby


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

Otaku said:


> they are actually a member of the Amazon Sword family  I see no resemblance at all lol
> 
> i have a bunch of runners and i am willing to sell, but i live in Burlington  if you're willing to make the trip something could be arranged but if not...
> 
> ...


Sadly that is too far for me  but if you are ever in the GTA let me know, but I'll check BA within the week. Thanks for letting me in on this great plant


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

good stuff bud. cant wait to see the progress.


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

default said:


> good stuff bud. cant wait to see the progress.


Thanks man I can't wait to see it too


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

*Week 2*

So it's friday and since I'm not going to buy anymore plants till next week I thought I would upload pics of my tank currently. Some things have changed let me know what you guys think 

Plant List
-Pygmy Chain Sword (Echinodorus tenellus)
-Amazon Sword (Echinodorus amazonicus)
-Ozelot Sword (Echinodorus ozelot)


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Good start. 

FYI "Echinodorus Vesuvius" is available at Big Als OAkville right now at 25% OFF, very large and healthy looking pots.


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks  Oakville is TOO far for my liking at the moment  Thanks for the heads up though


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looking good so far!


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

jimmyjam said:


> looking good so far!


Thanks just bought some ottos ill upload week 3 pics this weekend!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

looking good. hope those plants we got today really spruce the tank even more bud.


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

default said:


> looking good. hope those plants we got today really spruce the tank even more bud.


Yeah man, im going to upload pics today! i said weekend in a previous post but later tonight! hopefully you guys will enjoy it as much as i do.


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

*Week 3*

So after buying some Cabombas, another Uruguayensis, and a bunch of ottos this is week 3:




























Enjoy


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

that is a very nice tank!


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

kamal said:


> that is a very nice tank!


Thanks Kamal!


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Very nice tank  Looking forward to seeing what fish you will be adding...


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

laurahmm said:


> Very nice tank  Looking forward to seeing what fish you will be adding...


Thanks laura  I'm looking forward to seeing what fish I add as well haha  haven't completely made up my mind yet


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

boil the branches and the fungus will die off. Or you can spray it with excel if you got it.


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

jimmyjam said:


> boil the branches and the fungus will die off. Or you can spray it with excel if you got it.


Thanks for the recommendation jimmy


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

*Week 4*

Hey all. Sadly  the ottos I bought died a day after I bought them, I didn't realize they weren't hardy fish to start off with, so I took this time to redecorate my tank and I am quite pleased with the result. Had some help from default. Thanks alot man. Here are the pictures and if someone could give me suggestions on fish to start off with that would be welcomed. Thanks


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

looking good! needs more wood!


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

*Week 5*

Heres Week 5. I have a pair of nannacara anomalas, 6 golden pencilfish and 6 ottos. Pictures of the fish will be taken soon.


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Very very beautiful tank! I love it a lot!

Why not hide the heater somewhere in the background?


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks alot man! I really like how it turned out too 
I'm going to try to hide the heater but it's hard, i don't want it touching the plants or dug into the substrate. I will try and hide it


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah I know what you mean. I had the same issue before. Since you use a canister filter, in-line heater is the way to go for small tanks even though it costs more. Cheers!


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

03pilot said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. I had the same issue before. Since you use a canister filter, in-line heater is the way to go for small tanks even though it costs more. Cheers!


Know anywhere where I can get it cheap?


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

PM Nick (kousman). I got my Hydor ETH 200 In-Line Heater UL 200W f/12mm & 1/2" Hose from him last year for $55 tax in. He carries other Hydor products too. The heater has been very reliable.


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

03pilot said:


> PM Nick (kousman). I got my Hydor ETH 200 In-Line Heater UL 200W f/12mm & 1/2" Hose from him last year for $55 tax in. He carries other Hydor products too. The heater has been very reliable.


Thanks for the info! I moved the heater in front of the Filter intake on the right side, i think i'll use it like that for now. Ill keep in Nick mind. Thanks alot for your recommendation


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

No problem man! I thought some dwarf cichlids would look great in your tank. Like German Blue Rams or Cockatoo etc. I have absolutely no experience with them so I am not sure they can survive in a new tank. Just sharing my thoughts.


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

03pilot said:


> No problem man! I thought some dwarf cichlids would look great in your tank. Like German Blue Rams or Cockatoo etc. I have absolutely no experience with them so I am not sure they can survive in a new tank. Just sharing my thoughts.


I do have some actually. I have a pair of Nannacara Anomala (male and female). They're quite small but filled with colour. In a previous post I said I would post some pictures up soon. They kinda won't stand still for the camera haha.


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Right! Sorry didn't recognize the name. Look forward to seeing new update pictures.


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

03pilot said:


> Right! Sorry didn't recognize the name. Look forward to seeing new update pictures.


Sure will, I update pictures every week and I will try to post pictures of the fish soon. Glad you enjoy the pictures


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

*Week 6*

Here is week 6, a couple days late on the upload  alot of plant growth  fish are sleeping though.


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

Great setup! Beautiful plants!


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

michaelw81 said:


> Great setup! Beautiful plants!


Thanks alot michael


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, what did you do recently? Was it the lighting or water or the way you take the picture? It looks better than the last set?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, what did you do recently? Was it the lighting or water or the way you take the picture? It looks better than the last set?


Well, i turned on both my lights in the most recent pictures but that doesnt really do much. I was very surprised with how green the plants looked as well so you're not the only one who was shocked  haha


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Latino_Aquarist said:


> Well, i turned on both my lights in the most recent pictures but that doesnt really do much. I was very surprised with how green the plants looked as well so you're not the only one who was shocked  haha


Well, what ever you're doing, keep doing it. Your latest pictures are stunningly crystal clear and the colour is perfect. I really like them.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Latino_Aquarist (Jun 2, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Well, what ever you're doing, keep doing it. Your latest pictures are stunningly crystal clear and the colour is perfect. I really like them.


Thank you


----------

